# Favorite Preludes by Key



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

Since there are a decent amount of sets of preludes in all 24 keys, which prelude is your favorite for each key? They can be written for any instrument.

Here are my favorites:

*C major:* Scriabin, Op. 11/1
*C minor:* Chopin, Op. 28/20
*C-sharp major/D-flat major:* Blumenfeld, Op. 17/15
*C-sharp minor:/D-flat minor* Bowen, Op. 102/4
*D major:* Scriabin, Op. 11/5
*D minor:* Scriabin, Op. 11/24
*D-sharp major/E-flat major:* Rachmaninov, Op. 23/6
*D-sharp minor/E-flat minor:* Scriabin, Op. 11/14
*E major:* Chopin, Op. 28/9
*E minor:* Auerbach, Op. 46/4
*F major:* Glière, Op. 30/11
*F minor:* Auerbach, Op. 47/18
*F-sharp major/G-flat major:* Scriabin, Op. 11/13
*F-sharp minor/G-flat minor:* Kabalevsky, Op. 38/8
*G major:* Rachmaninov, Op. 32/5
*G minor:* Alkan, Op. 31/6
*G-sharp major/A-flat major:* Chopin, Op. 28/17
*G-sharp minor/A-flat minor:* Rachmaninov, Op. 32/12; Alkan, Op. 31/8
*A major:* Shostakovich, Op. 87/7
*A minor:* Scriabin, Op. 11/2
*A-sharp major/B-flat major:* Blumenfeld, Op. 17/21
*A-sharp minor/B-flat minor:* Bowen, Op. 102/22
*B major:* Scriabin, Op. 11/11
*B minor:* Auerbach, Op. 46/6


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

> which prelude is your favorite for each key?


All of the ones in the Well Tempered Clavier; the B minor prelude from BWV 544.

As for standalone preludes, those in the OP are fine and some I have never heard. I'll have to look them up. Also maybe Bach's chorale preludes come into consideration?


----------



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

D# is my favourite key.... more music should be written in D hashtag


----------

